# help with bowhinting rig???



## Thumpa (Dec 31, 2007)

oh yeah I have about $500.00 or so, but can nudge it up a small amount if it is absolutely necessary. oh yeah I forgot that all important word in what I want in the bow... accurate!

I'm a righty, 5'9" and will be 190 by spring(I hope...hahaha)

thanks

Thumpa


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)

Glad to have ya here!! Try different bows out you'll find the right one that fits you. It's all about personal preference.


----------



## Bowtech n ROSS (Aug 30, 2007)

i agree one bow may fit someone but not someone else you just have to get out there and try em. welcome to AT


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:yo: :wave3: Hello and :welcomesign: to Archery Talk Thumpa. Have fun here.


----------



## jva54 (Dec 14, 2005)

Welcome to AT!! :wave:


----------



## willrussellvill (Jan 28, 2007)

*Bass Pro Bows*

I would consider a Diamond or Bear in that price range at BP. Welcome back to Atchery and welcome to AT.
Will


----------



## Thumpa (Dec 31, 2007)

ty all, glad to be here:darkbeer:


----------



## archertom (Oct 19, 2006)

Welcome back to archery!! Most anything that they have at BP for what your wanting to spend is going to be a great bow. It's all going to boil down to what feels good to you. Bear, Diamond, Parker, Reflex, PSE, Browning are all good bows, and each one has it's own features about it that make them unique. All of them will kill deer with the right person behind them.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## LJ256 (Jul 8, 2005)

Welcome to AT.. Try a bear or jennings


----------



## cbburke (Nov 26, 2007)

I like the Bear Truth ...


----------



## Idahoarcher (Dec 2, 2007)

Try a diamond
really you cant beat it for the price
maybe a triumph like mine or a Rock
Are you planning on new sights, rest, etc?


----------



## Thumpa (Dec 31, 2007)

yes on the new sights ,release, rest, stabilizer , etc... I may have to add some at a later date though(due to funds). any recommendations on which ones?
Thumpa


----------



## Thumpa (Dec 31, 2007)

how do you guys deal with broadheads with these fast bows? I keep reading that the break point for most broadheads is 275 - 280 fps then all hell breaks loose and accuracy is bad. this wasn't a problem with my old bows.

Thumpa


----------



## Thumpa (Dec 31, 2007)

*I bought my new bow*

I went to Bass Pro today, and went with the parker trailblazer xp. some had smoother draws, and some felt better in my hand... but... the trailblazer hit the bullseye more consistently and that is the main criteria for a hunting bow IMHO  :darkbeer: 

Thumpa


----------



## willrussellvill (Jan 28, 2007)

*congrats*

Thumpa,
Congrats on the purchase. I am sure you will feel it in a couple of days:smile:
Nothing like having a new bow, it is an exciting time. 
Will


----------

